# Cuối Tuần Rồi Nên Chọn Chương Trình Giải Trí Nào Cho Cả Nhà?



## phichuong (24 Tháng mười một 2014)

Số là thế này các chị ạ, em đang muốn tìm một chương trình nào có tính giải trí một tý để cho cả nhà cùng xem để bồi đắp tình cảm chứ, cả một tuần bận rộn làm việc học hành thì không nói mà đến ngay cả chủ nhật cũng cha một đằng con một nẻo thế kia thì mất hết cả tình cảm. . Vậy mọi người nghĩ em nên chọn chương trình nào để cho cả nhà từ già đến trẻ đều có thể xem được đây @-)@-)@-)


----------



## meyeucon66 (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Chọn hài đi xem cho nó vui


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Ơn giời câu đây rồi, môt bước để chiến thắng, đừng để rơi tiền


----------



## mifa (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Nhà mình thì ôi thôi, đến tối là mỗi người mỗi góc, không cầm điện thoại, cũng ôm laptop riếc rồi không phải là cái nhà luôn


----------



## mezin (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Tình trạng chung cho mỗi gia đình bây giờ mà chị, em mới cải thiện xong đây, mấy ngày khác thì không nói như mà cuối tuần là phải dành thời gian cho gia đình


----------



## meyeuconnhat (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Chương trình từ già đến trẻ đều xem được lại chiếu vào cuối tuần thì mình thấy một bước để chiến thắng phù hợp với tiêu chí mà mẹ đưa ra đó


----------



## thieunhi (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Một bước để chiến thắng là chương trình gì? Lâu rồi không theo dõi lịch chiếu trên tivi nên không biết :-s:-s:-s


----------



## meyeucon66 (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

một bước để chiến thắng là chương trình có anh ca sĩ làm MC đúng không? Tên gì quên mất tiêu?


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> một bước để chiến thắng là chương trình có anh ca sĩ làm MC đúng không? Tên gì quên mất tiêu?


MC là ca sĩ Minh Xù Quốc Minh


----------



## mifa (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> Chương trình từ già đến trẻ đều xem được lại chiếu vào cuối tuần thì mình thấy một bước để chiến thắng phù hợp với tiêu chí mà mẹ đưa ra đó


chương trình này nhà mìn tuần nào cũng xem nè, khá hay đó mẹ, nhà em ngay cả thằng con nhỏ với mẹ chồng em cũng xem nữa là


----------



## mezin (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

Một bước để chiến thắng phát sóng lúc 20h chủ nhật hàng tuần trên kênh vtv9 xem đi mẹ.


----------



## meyeuconnhat (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

mezin đã viết:


> Một bước để chiến thắng phát sóng lúc 20h chủ nhật hàng tuần trên kênh vtv9 xem đi mẹ.


Hình như hồi trước gameshow một bước để chiến thắng hồi trước không có chiếu trên vtv9 đúng không?


----------



## thieunhi (27 Tháng mười một 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> Hình như hồi trước gameshow một bước để chiến thắng hồi trước không có chiếu trên vtv9 đúng không?


Mới chuyển qua vtv9 năm nay ah, còn năm trước hình như là trên vtv3 hay vtv6 gì đó


----------



## meyeucon66 (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

Mấy đứa nhỏ nhà em xem riết rồi giờ vợ chồng em cũng ghiền chương trình này luôn nè


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

Mình cũng mới theo dõi vài tập, thấy giải thưởng hấp dẫn quá, đúng là một bước để chiến thắng thật… một bước là nhận được quà ngay


----------



## mezin (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

Quà nhiều, dễ lấy, chương trình hay, MC hài hước dễ thương đúng chất mình đang tìm


----------



## meyeuconnhat (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

Các mẹ ơi cho mình hỏi, mình không hiểu luật chơi của một bước chiến tháng lắm, thấy nó không giống với bất cứ mô típ chương trình nào từ trước đến giờ cả, nhìn có vẻ lạ lạ nên cũng không hiểu lắm


----------



## mifa (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi cho mình hỏi, mình không hiểu luật chơi của một bước chiến tháng lắm, thấy nó không giống với bất cứ mô típ chương trình nào từ trước đến giờ cả, nhìn có vẻ lạ lạ nên cũng không hiểu lắm


không khó lắm đâu mẹ à, trò chơi này không phân chia thành nhiều vòng mới chiến thắng như những trò chơi khác mà là chơi theo từng trò chơi, nếu bạn đã thắng trò này thì sẽ nhận được phần thưởng ngay lập tức, nếu không sẽ chuyển qua trò chơi tiếp theo.


----------



## thieunhi (28 Tháng mười một 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> không khó lắm đâu mẹ à, trò chơi này không phân chia thành nhiều vòng mới chiến thắng như những trò chơi khác mà là chơi theo từng trò chơi, nếu bạn đã thắng trò này thì sẽ nhận được phần thưởng ngay lập tức, nếu không sẽ chuyển qua trò chơi tiếp theo.


nghe mẹ giải thích thế có vẻ hay ghê nhỉ, 1 bước chiến tháng là nhận được phần thưởng ngay


----------



## meyeucon66 (10 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhà em cứ đến cuối tuần là lại xem chươn trình một bước để chiến thắng, không những thằng con em thích xem mà ngay cả ông xã chỉ thích mỗi xem bóng đá cũng không bỏ tập nào, nhờ vậy mà cứ cuối tuần là cả nhà lại được dịp ngồi quây quần với nhau như vậy :x


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (10 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nhà em cứ đến cuối tuần là lại xem chươn trình một bước để chiến thắng, không những thằng con em thích xem mà ngay cả ông xã chỉ thích mỗi xem bóng đá cũng không bỏ tập nào, nhờ vậy mà cứ cuối tuần là cả nhà lại được dịp ngồi quây quần với nhau như vậy :x



cho em cái lịch chiếu của chương trình với đi ạ, lâu rồi không có xem tivi nhiều nên chẳng nhớ gì hết trơn


----------



## huongquynh89 (11 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Ơn trời cậu đây rồi, chương trình đó vui đó bạn


----------



## thieunhi (17 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Tuần trước mới xem xong chị ca sĩ hải ngoại Ngọc Liên chơi, ba mẹ chồng mình cũng thích chị này lắm thế là ai cũng xem


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> Tuần trước mới xem xong chị ca sĩ hải ngoại Ngọc Liên chơi, ba mẹ chồng mình cũng thích chị này lắm thế là ai cũng xem


mình còn thích huống chi là mẹ chồng. nhưng mà không biết bài hát lúc đầu zô chương trình là bài gì vậy nhỉ?


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Khách mời chương trình này đều là những ca sĩ diễn viên trẻ không ah, nên nhìn cách họ tham gia cũng thấy vui rồi.


----------



## mezin (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> Khách mời chương trình này đều là những ca sĩ diễn viên trẻ không ah, nên nhìn cách họ tham gia cũng thấy vui rồi.


Tuần nào cũng có khách mời cả mà, nhưng mà không biết làm thế nào để xem tuần sai có ai tham gia nhỉ?


----------



## meyeuconnhat (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mezin đã viết:


> Tuần nào cũng có khách mời cả mà, nhưng mà không biết làm thế nào để xem tuần sai có ai tham gia nhỉ?


Lên fanpage hay website ww.motbuocdechienthang là có liền mà, trên đó cũng có nhiều thông tin về chương trính thú vị nữa đó


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Sao em thấy mỗi tập nó chơi trò chơi không giống nhau gì hết trơn vậy?


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> Sao em thấy mỗi tập nó chơi trò chơi không giống nhau gì hết trơn vậy?


Hay hay không là chỗ đó đó mẹ, mỗi tập một khác mới hay chứ tập nào cũng như tập nào thì ai đâu mà thích nữa chứ =))


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Con em em nó muốn đăng kí tham gia quá mà không biết đăng kí chỗ nào với lại ai đăng kí cũng được tham gia hay là sao nhỉ?


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> Con em em nó muốn đăng kí tham gia quá mà không biết đăng kí chỗ nào với lại ai đăng kí cũng được tham gia hay là sao nhỉ?


chỉ cần vào trang web của chương trình motbuocdechienthang.vn rồi đắng kí thui ah


----------



## meyeuconnhat (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> Con em em nó muốn đăng kí tham gia quá mà không biết đăng kí chỗ nào với lại ai đăng kí cũng được tham gia hay là sao nhỉ?


mẹ có thể vào trang web ww.motbuocdechienthang.vn để đăng kí tham gia, không khó lắm đâu bạn ơi, nhưng mà đăng kí xong bạn phải đợi người ta thông báo đi casting nữa nha, không thì lên fanpage của chương trình đó xem thông tin thì dễ hơn


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Ôi thấy phần quà sao mà đã thế không biết, nào là laptop, điện thoại, xe đạp, ipat,… ui chu choa muốn rinh về nhà hết quá đi mất


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ủa sao hồi trước chương trình chiếu trên vtv3 mà nay lại đổi sang vtv9 nhỉ?


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> ủa sao hồi trước chương trình chiếu trên vtv3 mà nay lại đổi sang vtv9 nhỉ?


Đổi lâu rồi còn gì, em nghĩ chắc là do phù hợp với nội dung phát sóng nên chuyển thui, với lại chuyển qua kênh nay thấy thích hơn vừa coi đước buổi tối lại trúng chủ nhật nên cả nhà ai cũng có thể coi được


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> mẹ có thể vào trang web ww.motbuocdechienthang.vn để đăng kí tham gia, không khó lắm đâu bạn ơi, nhưng mà đăng kí xong bạn phải đợi người ta thông báo đi casting nữa nha, không thì lên fanpage của chương trình đó xem thông tin thì dễ hơn


còn phải casting nữa hả? không biết nó có dám đi không, nó là chúa nhát gan luôn đó :-o


----------



## mezin (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> còn phải casting nữa hả? không biết nó có dám đi không, nó là chúa nhát gan luôn đó :-o


nhát mới cần phải đi cho hết nhát chứ giừ không thử mai mốt em nó ra ngoài đời làm sao mà chịu được, mẹ nên khuyên em như vậy đó tuổi trẻ tha hồ mà quẩy chứ như chị em mình bậy giờ haizz muốn cũng không thể


----------



## meyeuconnhat (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mezin đã viết:


> nhát mới cần phải đi cho hết nhát chứ giừ không thử mai mốt em nó ra ngoài đời làm sao mà chịu được, mẹ nên khuyên em như vậy đó tuổi trẻ tha hồ mà quẩy chứ như chị em mình bậy giờ haizz muốn cũng không thể


ai nói là không thê, nếu mẹ muốn mẹ vẫn còn sung sức là mọi thứu ok hết thôi chỉ sợ mẹ không dám


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> Ôi thấy phần quà sao mà đã thế không biết, nào là laptop, điện thoại, xe đạp, ipat,… ui chu choa muốn rinh về nhà hết quá đi mất


Muốn rinh về thì đi đăng kí tham gia ngay và luôn đi chứ nói gì vào website của chương trình đó ww.motbuocchienthang.com đắng kí dễ òm á, ai nói tuổi chị em mình không tham gia được thì bước ra đây =))


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> Muốn rinh về thì đi đăng kí tham gia ngay và luôn đi chứ nói gì vào website của chương trình đó ww.motbuocchienthang.com đắng kí dễ òm á, ai nói tuổi chị em mình không tham gia được thì bước ra đây =))


vậy thôi lập hội đi tham gia đi cả nhà


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

em muốn biết thông tin của những người chơi ở tập sau nhưng mà không biết tìm ở đâu, có tềnh iu nào biết hôm?[DOUBLEPOST=1418878230][/DOUBLEPOST]





meyeucon66 đã viết:


> em muốn biết thông tin của những người chơi ở tập sau nhưng mà không biết tìm ở đâu, có tềnh iu nào biết hôm?


vào fanpage đó, tha hồ mà xem tin tức với mấy cái ảnh hậu trường nữa haha ta nói chứ không cần phải đi đâu xa facebook.com/motbuocdechienthang?ref=s&fref=ts


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mới tuần trước có xem ngọc liên chơi, chị ý hát bài gì ở đâu chương trình hay vậy không biết?


----------



## mezin (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> mới tuần trước có xem ngọc liên chơi, chị ý hát bài gì ở đâu chương trình hay vậy không biết?


bài bắt đầu 1 kết thúc


----------



## meyeuconnhat (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

em vừa thấy trên fanpage có thông báo mới nè 
" Mùa 2 #Mộtbướcđểchiếnthắng đang được phát sóng chính thức lúc 20H15, CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN TRÊN KÊNH #VTV9.
Các mem dùng truyền hình cáp/ kĩ thuật số... của VTVcab, SCTV, K+, HTVC và AVG đều có thể xem được chương trình cả"

hehe nay thì tha hồ mà xem nhá


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> em vừa thấy trên fanpage có thông báo mới nè
> " Mùa 2 #Mộtbướcđểchiếnthắng đang được phát sóng chính thức lúc 20H15, CHỦ NHẬT HÀNG TUẦN TRÊN KÊNH #VTV9.
> Các mem dùng truyền hình cáp/ kĩ thuật số... của VTVcab, SCTV, K+, HTVC và AVG đều có thể xem được chương trình cả"
> 
> hehe nay thì tha hồ mà xem nhá


mới xem xong vui nhỉ tha hồ mà xem


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

không biết sao nhưng mình nghe có nhiều bạn là tại sao đăng kí lâu rồi nhưng không nhận được hồi âm thì phải làm thế nào?


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> không biết sao nhưng mình nghe có nhiều bạn là tại sao đăng kí lâu rồi nhưng không nhận được hồi âm thì phải làm thế nào?



Trường hợp này, có thể BTC đã liên hệ với bạn nhưng số điện thoại bị sai hoặc bạn đã không nghe máy. Vậy nên, các bạn có thể theo dõi fanpage và website chính thức của chương trình để cập nhập lịch casting và trực tiếp đến tham gia phỏng vấn.


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

cho em hỏi một tí ngoài chương trình này ra còn có cái nào hay hay như vầy nữa không?


----------



## mezin (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> cho em hỏi một tí ngoài chương trình này ra còn có cái nào hay hay như vầy nữa không?


đừng để rơi tiền cũng hay lắm, mẹ thử xem coi sao :x


----------



## meyeuconnhat (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> cho em hỏi một tí ngoài chương trình này ra còn có cái nào hay hay như vầy nữa không?


một tuần có mỗi một tập coi không đã nên mình cũng đang tìm chương trình nào hấp dẫn một tý thêm vào danh sách cho đủ bộ, xem phim thì không đủ kiêng nhẫn. ><


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> một tuần có mỗi một tập coi không đã nên mình cũng đang tìm chương trình nào hấp dẫn một tý thêm vào danh sách cho đủ bộ, xem phim thì không đủ kiêng nhẫn. ><


ơn giời cậu đây rồi, đừng để rơi tiền >->->-


----------



## thieunhi (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

em muốn coi lại mấy tập cũ quá hồi trước chưa coi hết, không biết tìm lại ở đâu ta :-B


----------



## meyeucon66 (18 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> em muốn coi lại mấy tập cũ quá hồi trước chưa coi hết, không biết tìm lại ở đâu ta :-B


muốn xem lai thì lên youtube tìm, mình cũng toàn xem bằng cách đó thui chứ mỗi khi có bóng đá là ông xã lại giành tv


----------



## khongtrang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

mắc cười quá đê thôi heheee


----------



## huongquynh89 (7 Tháng tư 2015)

Có lại chương trình Người Bí Ẩn 2015 rồi đó cả nhà. Có ai xem chưa? Mình mới biết đây, ra 3 tập rồi


----------



## deplanhat (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

chọn xem hài là ok...


----------



## An Huy (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

cuộc sống hiện đại bây giờ là vậy rồi, nên hơi khó đó bạn ah


----------



## yeulathich (16 Tháng tám 2015)

nha em ngủ sớm ạ.


----------

